# Do you have any interest in visiting Cuba?



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

Do you have any interest in visiting Cuba?






































u


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

I would LOVE to visit Cuba!!


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes, love to. And I want that red Eldorado Caddy when I get there.


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

musiccity said:


> I would LOVE to visit Cuba!!


Trust me it's a very unique country and a tropical paradise


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Yes definitely. Not so much the all inclusive resorts but the actual Cuban life.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Honestly, if I were to go to Cuba, I would only spend a day on the beach max. I'd spend the rest of my time in Havana and in the Cuban countryside like the Valle de Viñales and Trinidad.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

abso****enlutely!! :yes:

Havana is arguably the most beautiful city in the Americas,


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Already lived there and visited many times, but it's never enough!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Just for the cars alone


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Very nice and interesting place to visit. I did a grand tour of the island last March and I would love to return one day to see how it has developed now that the boycot will soon come to an end.


----------



## Karate_Kev (Oct 1, 2002)

certainly looks like a nice place to visit


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

skymantle said:


> abso****enlutely!! :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Havana is arguably the most beautiful city in the Americas,



But also very dirty.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013 (May 11, 2013)

Looks like a really nice place to visit.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People I know been there all said that its a beautiful place but unlike those all inclusive resorts in Mexico the foods suck, that really turns me off.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> People I know been there all said that its a beautiful place but unlike those all inclusive resorts in Mexico the foods suck, that really turns me off.


A 4-star resort in Cuba is like a 3-star in Mexico, Jamaica, or DR. Unless you go 5-star, the food in Cuban resorts will be horrendous.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Lol @ Marbur talking trash


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

I'd like to see Cuba. But Marbur is right, the food is always on the lower end of people's opinions.

Other than that, it sure is beautiful.
Just gotta get there before the yanks muck it up. :lol:


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

Americans are barred from visiting Cuba due to the embargo, which is petty and completely irrelevant and pointless in the 21st Century.

Even if I wanted to go, I couldn't...unless I went out of my way to fly in secretly from another country, and I'd still need a visa. If it's that difficult, why bother?


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

musiccity said:


> Lol @ Marbur talking trash



It's the truth. Trust me, I've been there. :troll:


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

This CNN article sums up the changes by the Obama administration when it comes to Americans visiting the island.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/07/17/travel/cuba-travel-feat/


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*N.E.V.E.R.!*


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Oaronuviss said:


> Oh shit. The way the news made it sound was that floods of Americans were now able to reach Cuba for the first time since the 1950s.
> 
> 
> 
> WHY YOU LIE NEWS???



Exactly! I was getting so excited that I could visit Cuba soon. Then after doing further research back when I was researching a trip there, I realized the same thing that Jennifat said. The restriction had just barely been lifted. It's ridiculous.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

You can still go unrestricted if you go through Canada or Mexico first. I had an opportunity to visit Cuba through my college but my mom said it was too expensive. Oh well, had a great summer regardless.


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Frankly is the last place I would like to visit.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Inconfidente said:


> Frankly is the last place I would like to visit.


You're exaggerating, big time.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Moved to UT.


----------



## LeKyKosovo (Jan 6, 2014)

buiyng cigars lol


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd buy one of those old classic cars.


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

Yellow Fever said:


> I'd buy one of those old classic cars.


Visit to Cuba for blue sandy beaches, best in Carribean


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

foods suck tho in Cuba according to many people I know been there.


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

Yellow Fever said:


> foods suck tho in Cuba according to many people I know been there.



Food is a bit down graded compared to lets say Jamaica or Mexico, but by no means it is bad. especially if you go to a 4.5 or 5 star resort. Cuba has the plus point of having one of the best beaches in the Caribbean, also price is half of that of Mexico


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I know but the quality of foods while traveling is very important to me, I simply can't downgrade from A to B when it comes to foods.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

I've been there many times, even lived and went to school there. It's my second fatherland


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

For the people complaining about the food, are they complaining about authentic Cuban food in general? Or resort buffet style food? I personally love Cuban food and would be shocked to hear that it's not good on the actual island.

One of the things I hated about visiting punta cana DR was that my resort didn't serve actual Dominican food. Growing up in New York with such a large Dominican presence I was highly disappointed that I was forced to choose between international restaurants or buffets serving hamburgers and hot dogs.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Latin l0cO said:


> For the people complaining about the food, are they complaining about authentic Cuban food in general? Or *resort buffet style food?* I personally love Cuban food and would be shocked to hear that it's not good on the actual island.
> 
> One of the things I hated about visiting punta cana DR was that my resort didn't serve actual Dominican food. Growing up in New York with such a large Dominican presence I was highly disappointed that I was forced to choose between international restaurants or buffets serving hamburgers and hot dogs.


Its the foods most tourists eat in the resorts I suppose.


----------



## bluemoon23 (Feb 13, 2015)

Latin l0cO said:


> For the people complaining about the food, are they complaining about authentic Cuban food in general? Or resort buffet style food? I personally love Cuban food and would be shocked to hear that it's not good on the actual island.


I`ve been in Cuba 2 years ago.
Resources, meat and vegetables etc are quite scarce.
The average cuban meal in Cuba is basically rice and beans.
Sometimes Cuban restaurants just run out of ingredients.

You can`t simply compare the food in a Cuban style restaurant in the US with a restaurant in Cuba


----------



## Fotostatica (Nov 6, 2007)

Everyone I know that has been to Cuba, has come back sick at some point. 

I'll rather vacation somewhere else where I don't have to worry about that.


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

Fotostatica said:


> Everyone I know that has been to Cuba, has come back sick at some point.
> 
> I'll rather vacation somewhere else where I don't have to worry about that.


That could be the case anywhere, my brother came from mexico and he also became sick. It's the buffets, even here in Toronto, I have been sick at so many buffets


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm lucky that i have been ok in all my traveling.

Going to Cancun on wednesday, hope we won't get sick during the trip.


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

Yellow Fever said:


> I'm lucky that i have been ok in all my traveling.
> 
> Going to Cancun on wednesday, hope we won't get sick during the trip.


which resort?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Riu.  its obvious just built last year, its big and nice so it'll be fun!


----------



## bluemoon23 (Feb 13, 2015)

I`m pretty sure Cancun won`t be a problem.
Start worrying when you go to Asia.:lol:


----------



## [Prinny Man] (Feb 9, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried hitchhiking in Cuba ?


----------



## Fotostatica (Nov 6, 2007)

goocheslamb said:


> That could be the case anywhere, my brother came from mexico and he also became sick. It's the buffets, even here in Toronto, I have been sick at so many buffets


I've only gotten sick once from a taco stand in Mexico. I never ate from that place again. 

Besides that, no other issues with buffets or street food anywhere in the world.


----------



## bluemoon23 (Feb 13, 2015)

[Prinny Man] said:


> Has anyone ever tried hitchhiking in Cuba ?


I saw pretty much everybody hitchhiking in Cuba, policeofficers in uniform, soldiers, nurse`s, farmers with a goat or chicken.:lol:

I didn`t do it myself, but as long as your Spanish is good enough, it won`t be a problem I think.


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

bluemoon23 said:


> I saw pretty much everybody hitchhiking in Cuba, policeofficers in uniform, soldiers, nurse`s, farmers with a goat or chicken.:lol:
> 
> I didn`t do it myself, but as long as your Spanish is good enough, it won`t be a problem I think.


not to mention Cuba is one of safest destinations in the Caribbean, you can never do the same lets in Mexico. Cuba is a very fun places all over, doesn't matter resort, or a city like Havana, or any of the others places


----------



## [Prinny Man] (Feb 9, 2010)

bluemoon23 said:


> I saw pretty much everybody hitchhiking in Cuba, policeofficers in uniform, soldiers, nurse`s, farmers with a goat or chicken.:lol:
> 
> I didn`t do it myself, but as long as your Spanish is good enough, it won`t be a problem I think.


Then I sure will not feel bored! But the competition will be tough! I have to find a way to bring all of the driver's attention towards me.


----------



## bluemoon23 (Feb 13, 2015)

A few links about hitchiking in Cuba
http://hitchwiki.org/en/Cuba
https://news.vice.com/article/why-hitchhiking-is-huge-in-cuba-the-transportation-system-is-screwed


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ a dollar per 100 km charge isn't too bad for "hitchiking".


----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)

yeeeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

just an off topic question: why are there few cuban forumers? is there censorship in cuba?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ are they even allowed to have internet at home?


----------



## [Prinny Man] (Feb 9, 2010)

Zaz965 said:


> just an off topic question: why are there few cuban forumers? is there censorship in cuba?


Appearently internet is pretty rare in cuba.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I knew this guy who went to Cuba every year for a month or two by himself without his wife and kids. :dunno:


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

Yellow Fever said:


> I knew this guy who went to Cuba every year for a month or two by himself without his wife and kids. :dunno:


probaby has a girl there


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

[Prinny Man] said:


> Appearently internet is pretty rare in cuba.



This is why Cuba is one of the best get away places, no internet, not emails, nothing to bother, true enjoyment of vacation


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

goocheslamb said:


> probaby has a girl there


Thats what i thought too.


----------



## RegioManio (Jun 21, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> I knew this guy who went to Cuba every year for a month or two by himself without his wife and kids. :dunno:


A good friend of mine used to travel 3-4 times a year to Cuba in the past. 

BTW. I 've been to Cuba and I love La Habana. It has one of the most interesting Historic Centres in Latin America, even though a good part of its buildings need a restoration work urgently.

Certainly, it's still hard to have a good internet connection there and possibly this will continue for some time. The government is interested in attracting foreign investors and tourists now but not so interested in connecting its people to the world...


----------



## [Prinny Man] (Feb 9, 2010)

RegioManio said:


> A good friend of mine used to travel 3-4 times a year to Cuba in the past.
> 
> BTW. I 've been to Cuba and I love La Habana. It has one of the most interesting Historic Centres in Latin America, even though a good part of its buildings need a restoration work urgently.
> 
> Certainly, it's still hard to have a good internet connection there and possibly this will continue for some time. The government is interested in attracting foreign investors and tourists now but not so interested in connecting its people to the world...


They first need to work on improving their public transport system.


----------



## Rowanne Colbert (May 12, 2014)

I've never even considered travelling there but after seeing the pictures, I am.


----------



## Wilderbeast (Jun 12, 2012)

I've been to Cuba..I have an in-law married to a Cuban...I will return to Cuba, hopefully


----------



## ronok (Dec 3, 2013)

Cruise ships could become the bright spot for growth among people traveling to Cuba.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Nov 15, 2017
_Excerpt_
*Alaska Airlines discontinues Los Angeles-Havana daily flight* 

(Reuters) - U.S. airline Alaska Airlines on Tuesday said it would discontinue a daily flight between Los Angeles and Havana, Cuba, after Jan. 22, due to the recent changes in Cuba travel policies by the U.S. government.

The U.S. government made it tougher last week for Americans to visit Cuba and do business in the country, making good on a pledge by President Donald Trump to roll back his Democratic predecessor’s move toward warmer ties with Havana.

The regulations include a ban on Americans doing business with some 180 Cuban government entities, holding companies, and tourism companies.

The airline which started the Los Angeles-Havana flight in January this year, said it will redeploy the aircraft to other markets with stronger demand.


----------



## onemiguel1987 (Mar 2, 2018)

There’s no place in the world like Cuba, particularly right now. The Cuban government, on the other hand, welcomes you as a tourist.


----------



## nizamahmad (Dec 16, 2016)

Lovely Crystal clear beach, i would love to visit, what's the best time to visit Cuba?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*U.S. tourism to Cuba revives after months-long Trump slump-sources*
_Excerpt_

HAVANA, July 17 (Reuters) - U.S. tourism in Cuba bounced back in June from a months-long slump, bolstered by increased visits from cruise ships that have emerged as the most vibrant part of a sector hurt by deteriorating relations under President Donald Trump.

Three different sources with access to Cuban tourism industry data said 68,000 Americans, not including Americans of Cuban origin on family visits, traveled to the island in June, a 5 percent increase from a year ago.

Even with that revival, the number of U.S. visitors to Cuba for the first half overall - not including Cuban-Americans - slumped 24 percent to 266,000, the sources said.

In the period January through June, some 50 percent of those U.S. visitors arrived on cruise ships, compared with 25 percent a year earlier, as operators such as Norwegian Cruise Line Holdings Ltd, Carnival Corporation and Royal Caribbean Cruises Ltd added more stops on the island to their itineraries.

The drop in U.S. travel in the first half in part mirrored a broader decline in the Cuban tourism industry as it struggled to recover from last year’s devastating hurricane season in the Caribbean, the sources said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

August 24, 2018
*U.S. State Department softens travel advisory on Cuba*
_Excerpt_

HAVANA (Reuters) - The United States on Thursday revised its travel advisory on Cuba to “exercise increased caution,” from “reconsider travel,” a move that some in the tourism sector hope could help reverse a decline in American visitors to the Caribbean island.

The U.S. State Department had warned its citizens last year not to visit the country because of a spate of still unexplained illnesses among its embassy personnel in Havana.

The new U.S. travel advisory acknowledges, however, that these so-called “attacks” seemed to target those personnel and not private citizens, and therefore simply advises travelers to “exercise increased caution in Cuba.”

Cuba and many analysts have branded the warning on travel to the Communist-run island as politically motivated. Republican U.S. President Donald Trump had announced in 2017 he would partially roll back a detente with Havana by his Democratic predecessor Barack Obama.

The State Department reported similar illnesses this year among U.S. Embassy staff in China, but did not issue a warning on travel to that country.

The warning on travel to Cuba along with tighter restrictions issued last year that made it more difficult for Americans to travel there independently have dampened a recent boom in U.S. visitors to the island.

That has particularly hurt those Cubans running bed-and-breakfasts and home-based restaurants in the fledgling private sector.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Dec 21, 2018
*Cuba's tourism inched up in 2018 on cruise ship arrivals*
_Excerpt_

HAVANA (Reuters) - Tourism to Cuba inched up to a new record this year, government officials said on Thursday, although the gain was largely due to greater arrivals on cruise ships, which analysts say contribute less than regular travelers to the island nation’s economy.

A boom in tourism to the Caribbean’s largest island over the last few years has helped offset weaker exports and a steep decline in aid from key ally Venezuela.

But even tourism took a hit in late 2017 from the devastation wrought by Hurricane Irma and tighter U.S. travel restrictions imposed by the Trump administration.

Tourism only started recovering in the second quarter this year, the Tourism Ministry’s commercial director, Michel Bernal, told a news conference in Havana’s sea-front Hotel Habana Riviera, built by U.S. mobster Meyer Lansky on the eve of Cuba’s 1959 revolution.

As a result, the growth in arrivals is expected to have slowed to 1.3 percent in 2018 from 16.8 percent last year, albeit reaching a new record of 4.75 million visitors - up nearly 60 percent from four years ago.

Arrivals by cruise ships likely grew by 48 percent, largely from the United States.

As of Dec. 13, the number of U.S. visitors was the same as in 2017, with growth in U.S. arrivals in 2018 expected to be around 1 percent, despite increased travel restrictions.

The number of total arrivals by plane, however, is expected to have dropped 6 percent - meaning fewer tourists stayed at Cuban hotels and bed-and-breakfasts.

Canada remained Cuba’s top tourist market, although the number of Canadian visitors is estimated to have fallen 2 percent to 1.1 million. Arrivals from Cuba’s main European markets — Britain, France, Italy, Spain and Germany — will likely have dropped between 10 and 15 percent.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

January 9, 2019 
*Cuba aims to attract more Chinese tourists in 2019*
Xinhua _Excerpt_ 

HAVANA — Cuba plans to attract more Chinese visitors in 2019 in light of the growing number of Chinese overseas tourists.

"China currently ranks 14th as a tourism market for Cuba, as last year approximately 46,000 Chinese visitors came to our country, representing a 10-percent increase over 2017," Michel Bernal, director of the development sector at the Tourism Ministry (Mintur), told Xinhua in a recent interview.

That's a good start. But given the growing number of Chinese tourists traveling the globe, Cuba knows it can do better.

It plans to step up promotional campaigns in China about the Caribbean island's varied destinations.

Bernal said the majority of Chinese travelers to Cuba arrive from nearby countries and not through the weekly Air China flights connecting Havana and Beijing with a stopover in Montreal, Canada.

The route inaugurated at the end of 2015 has seen low passenger rates, and Cuba wants to tackle the "challenge" of filling those empty airline seats, Bernal said.

"We have created a working group at Mintur to improve the situation of this flight and we will visit China early this year to talk with travel agencies and tour operators, and promote Cuba as the most important destination in the Caribbean," he added.

According to the official, Cuba will participate in relevant tourism fairs in China in 2019.

"We currently have tour guides who speak Chinese, which is very important, and at several hotels in Havana, managers that work directly with tour operators who speak Mandarin," said Bernal.

Since October, professors from China's Confucius Institutes have been teaching Mandarin at the Tourism School of the University of Havana. Agreements have also been finalized to incorporate Mandarin as a second language at the university's School of Foreign Languages.

Two new Chinese restaurants will be opening in Havana this year, said Bernal.

According to the official, there's a strategy to boost Chinese investments in the Cuban tourism sectors as it provides confidence for visitors from China.

Official figures show Chinese companies are among the leading foreign partners in Cuba's tourism sector, with investments exceeding 700 million US dollars.


----------



## Tiger Beer (Oct 4, 2005)

I hope to go this year!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cuba aims to attract more Chinese tourists in 2019*
Xinhua _Excerpt_ 



First, Cuba needs to improve its foods quality, especially the Chinese foods.


----------



## Tiger Beer (Oct 4, 2005)

I just booked a ticket for June.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Norwegian Cruise Line says Cuba travel ban to hit 2019 earnings*
_Excerpt_

June 7 (Reuters) - Norwegian Cruise Line Holdings Ltd said on Friday the Trump administration's sudden ban on cruises to Cuba would hit its 2019 profit.

Cruise operators are scrambling to adjust their itineraries after the United States said it would no longer permit visits to the Caribbean island via passenger and recreational vessels, including cruise ships and yachts.

Norwegian said on Friday it was modifying its itineraries and would offer "substantial" discounts to guests to remain on their booked cruises despite the ban.

Those expenses, along with likely cancellations, changes to reservations and the commissions to travel agents, will lower full-year 2019 adjusted earnings by about 35 cents to 45 cents per share, the company said.

Norwegian had previously forecast 2019 earnings of $5.40 to $5.50 per share, while analysts were expecting a profit of $5.48, according to IBES data from Refinitiv.

More : https://www.reuters.com/article/nrw...travel-ban-to-hit-2019-earnings-idUSL4N23E1PN


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Carnival cuts 2019 profit on Cuba travel ban, higher expenses *
_Excerpt_

June 20 (Reuters) - Carnival Corp cut its profit forecast for the year on Thursday due to the Trump administration's sudden ban on cruises to Cuba and higher expenses related itinerary changes for one of its ships.

Shares of the company fell 7% in trading before the bell and dragged down its rivals Norwegian Cruise Line Holdings Ltd and Royal Caribbean Cruises Ltd.

Carnival is the latest company to warn of the financial impact of the United States banning visits to the Caribbean island via passenger and recreational vessels, a move that sent cruise operators scrambling to rearrange their itineraries.

The company also said it expects lower ticket prices in the coming months, further pressuring earnings.

The Miami-based company said the ban on travel to Cuba would have about a 4 cent to 6 cent per share impact on its full-year earnings, while changes to cruise itineraries for its Carnival Vista ship, which has been unable to sail at regular cruising speed, would have an 8 to 10 cent impact.

The company has had to add an extra day of sailing for the ship's cruises since the ban and will bear the expenses for the additional day.

More : https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...cuba-travel-ban-higher-expenses-idUSKCN1TL1AQ


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I'd love to visit Cuba! It seems like a beautiful country with many historic sites. Such different cultures, and yet so close to home!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* In Cuba, the old foe's currency makes a comeback *
_Excerpt_ 
July 20, 2020

HAVANA (Reuters) - State-run stores in Cuba began selling some food and hygiene products in U.S. dollars on Monday as the import-dependent country faces a grave shortage of tradable currency to purchase goods abroad.

Cuba last had to open such dollar stores for basic goods in the 1990s when the fall of the Soviet Union plunged the Communist-run island into a deep economic depression.

This time it is the coronavirus pandemic, which has shuttered tourism and hit other revenue earners, worsening an existing liquidity crisis due to the implosion of ally Venezuela’s economy and the tightening of U.S. sanctions on old foe Cuba.

Lines formed in front of the stores on Monday and Cubans packed banks to obtain the bank card needed to purchase dollar goods although most residents resigned themselves to obtaining the basics in local currency.

“Not all Cubans can buy there, we don’t all have family abroad,” Lazara Rodriguez, 43, a dancer who lives near one of the stores, said.

More : In Cuba, the old foe's currency makes a comeback


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

musiccity said:


> I would LOVE to visit Cuba!!


same


----------

